# SmokeStock Dates



## Nick Prochilo

We need everybodies input into what dates you are available for smokestock 2005. It will be at Bill Hayes place. I happen to be free every weekend this summer, but thats as of now! End of July looks good!


----------



## Guest

Greg makes a good point on the other thread.  Everyone needs to be polled as to how far people are willing to travel as well as possible dates.


----------



## Woodman1

I cannot commit to anything until September . Too much opportunity to make cash! I vote for Greg's house, but I live 10 miles away! I'd go to Bill's house though.I vote September.WM


----------



## Finney

Bill Hays said:
			
		

> Greg makes a good point on the other thread.  Everyone needs to be polled as to how far people are willing to travel as well as possible dates.



Sounds like Bill is already backing out.

After you guys finish 'polling' each other...  tell me where and when Smoke Stock will be held.


----------



## Greg Rempe

Of course I would be willing to host...here is the potential problem...We are expecting out third (and final) child in the middle of July.  I am pretty sure my wife would not be in to a bunch of us at the hizzel with the newborn around...or me leaving for 2 days for that matter.

So, if it's ok with you guys and gals, I will talk to her about hosting it either prior to the delivery date or at some point after...like September or October!

Larry, I am not trying to back out...I am just stating the obvoius facts!  Would still love to host Woodie's new pit at my house...oh yeah, and you guys too!!  

I will report back tonight with details of me being an option to host!


----------



## Guest

Congrats to you and Becky!!! 8)  I'm all for doing it in Cleveland this year. I had been trying to find a more central local for those coming from the NYC area.  We can always have it here next year.  :-D  BTW, I'm for the 2 day event too..


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Of course I would be willing to host...here is the potential problem...We are expecting out third (and final) child in the middle of July.  I am pretty sure my wife would not be in to a bunch of us at the hizzel with the newborn around...or me leaving for 2 days for that matter.
> 
> So, if it's ok with you guys and gals, I will talk to her about hosting it either prior to the delivery date or at some point after...like September or October!
> 
> Larry, I am not trying to back out...I am just stating the obvoius facts!  Would still love to host Woodie's new pit at my house...oh yeah, and you guys too!!
> 
> I will report back tonight with details of me being an option to host!



Greg, Chris said you were trying to back out not me!


----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Greg, Chris said you were trying to back out not me!



When did I say that Liarry?  :^o


----------



## LarryWolfe

Sorry, you said Bill was backing out!  My bad!  <-----I hate that saying!


----------



## john pen

Im interested....Dates dont' matter much to me...


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Way to get out of it Bill!!!! Okay Gregs house is fine. What date Greg???


----------



## Greg Rempe

Nick...please re-read my previous post for your answer!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Nick...please re-read my previous post for your answer!



Everyone careful today, Greg seems to be going through a bit of PMS!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Look, if it's one thing I can stand it's incompetence!!  Read the threads and get the full info before asking already answered questions, right?!?!? :!:   

(EGO VERY BIG TODAY)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Look, if it's one thing I can stand it's incompetence!!  Read the threads and get the full info before asking already answered questions, right?!?!? :!:
> 
> (EGO VERY BIG TODAY)



Read your own post!!!!!  "one thing you can stand is incompetence"??  That's the Pot calling the Kettle black!  Sorry about the black joke Finney!  Should be, "can't stand incompetence" DA!


----------



## Greg Rempe




----------



## Finney

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Sorry about the black joke Finney!



No problem man.  I tell white jokes all the time.


----------



## LarryWolfe

Ah Salam Salekem, my dark brotha!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Nick...please re-read my previous post for your answer!



Like I said, give us a date and we will come. The sooner you let us know, the easier it will be for all of us to plan. BTW, what would you like me to bring???


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> BTW, what would you like me to bring???



Susan.  :smt061


----------



## LarryWolfe

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2s7ivq0r]Nick...please re-read my previous post for your answer!



Like I said, give us a date and we will come. The sooner you let us know, the easier it will be for all of us to plan. BTW, what would you like me to bring???[/quote:2s7ivq0r]

Greg wants you to swing by the airport and pick up Douggie Poo!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1sale980]BTW, what would you like me to bring???



Susan.  :smt061[/quote:1sale980]


Finster, thats your department. Thats way out of my way, but its on your way!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1l50xodz][quote="Greg Rempe":1l50xodz]Nick...please re-read my previous post for your answer!



Like I said, give us a date and we will come. The sooner you let us know, the easier it will be for all of us to plan. BTW, what would you like me to bring???[/quote:1l50xodz]

Greg wants you to swing by the airport and pick up Douggie Poo![/quote:1l50xodz]

Okay, but I'm not sending him the invatation, but I'll pick him up. Probably gonna get lots of coupons from him for discounts everywhere and I'm not gonna share with you! :twisted:


----------



## Finney

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finster, thats your department. Thats way out of my way, but its on your way!!!



It would be if it was still in NY.  That's a little too far right if I'm going to Cleveland.

And Larry knows I don't want to be too far right.


----------



## Greg Rempe

So here is the scoop...If WoodPit is free before September then it's all good on my end.  As long as we have it before the baby is due we can have it here at my house!

Ideally it would be in the late May early June time frame...can't really push it to much farther out and risk labor interference, right?

So, how does that sound to Woodie and the rest of you?  Now that a potential time frame is offered, we need to see if that is workable and then from there, get an inital head-count of attendees!!


----------



## Woodman1

Late May/ Early June works for me. Let's pick a weekend now. Can't be the weekend of June 11. The 4th or the 18th would be cool. Woodguy


----------



## Greg Rempe

Let's start with June 4th...going to start a new thread in General Discussion!


----------



## Woodman1

The fourth is the one I preferred!


----------



## Finney

Sweet... Cleveland Independence Day.  We can celebrate when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor.

_O'l, I don't know._ :?   _Too many libations shooting pool last night._  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe

Finney, Independance Day is the 4th........................OF JULY!!!!!!!! DA!


----------



## Finney

_yes.... i know_  :?


----------

